# Cube Access WLS SL



## Tine3105 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte endlich mit dem Mountainbike fahren anfangen...
weil die überfüllten Radwege mir einfach zu stressig und langweilig geworden sind.
Mit meinem jetzigen "normalen" Damenfahrrad habe ich schon ein paar Testfahrten im Gelände gemacht im Wald, auf Feldwege und über Wurzeln usw.
Jedoch habe ich recht schnell festgestellt das das Fahrrad viel zu schwer ist und es somit echt anstrengend ist und kein Spass macht.
Heute war ich im Fahrradladen und der Verkäufer hat mir dieses Bike extra für Ladies vorgeschlagen:

*Cube ACCESS WLS SL 2010

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/access-wls-sl_id_35867_.htm

*Ich würde gerne von euch wissen ob dies ein gutes Bike ist und ob es das Geld wert ist, weil ich mich nicht soooo sodnerloch gut damit auskenne.
Ich werde bevor das Bike bestellt wird noch ausgemessen mit einem Laser sodass die richtige Größe des Bikes für mich ausgesucht werden kann es gibt ja 13 Zoll, 15, 17 usw.

*Ich wäre euch echt sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir eure Meinung zu dem Bike mal kurz mitteilen könntet, also was ihr davon haltet.

*Lg Tine   *
*


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Mai 2010)

wie gross bist du und was möchtest du damit fahren
wie ist dein budget
wenn du dies vorab mitteilst wirds einfacher
wenn du nicht unter 160 gross ( klein ) bist solltest du meiner meinung nach nicht nur bei ladybikes schauen. da die auswahl dann grösser wird

ach ja und das allerwichtigste du musst dich auf dem bike wohl fühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tine3105 (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin ca. 1,65 cm groß.......
ja mein Budgetlimit liegt so bei 1000 Euro......
Hm will halt gern mal von anderen Leuten wissen die mehr Ahnung von Bikes haben wie ich wie sie dieses Modell von Cube finden...
Also ob die Einzelteile die da verbaut sind gut sind für den Preis des Bikes usw.... 

Achso hier noch ein paar Daten zum Cube Access WLS SL:


ACCESS WLS SL






125002





Alu Superlite AMF 7005 Double Butted, WLS-Geometry





13", 15", 17", 19"





Fading Black





Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc





FSA No.10 semi-Integrated





Easton EA30 Oversized





Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized



Ergon GP1-S



Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 Shadow



Shimano SLX FD-M660, Top Swing, 34.9mm



Shimano Deore SL-M590 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed





Formula RX hydr. Discbrake (180/160mm)



Shimano Deore FC-M532 2-Piece 44x32x22, 170mm, Integrated BB 



Shimano CS-HG50 11-32, 9-speed



Shimano CN-HG53 108 links





RFR ZX24



Shimano Disc HB-M525 



Shimano Disc FH-M525 



DT Swiss Champion 2.0 black



Schwalbe Rocket Ron Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25



Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25



Schwalbe MTB light SV14



Schwalbe 22-559





Fasten Alu 





Fi'zi:k Vitesse





RFR Prolight 31,6mm Setback





Scape Varioclose 34.9mm





11,80 kg


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Mai 2010)

supi , nu wissen wir , wie das  cube logo ausschaut ...grmmmpfffff


----------



## Tine3105 (9. Mai 2010)

achso ja, 
hm kann sein wenn man die cube Seite noch nicht besuch hat, dass dann statt den logos für die einzelteile so riesige cube logos zu sehen sind.
d.h. man muss die cube seite erst einmal vorab angeschaut haben damit mans dann so anschauen kann wies eigentlich richtig ist .
Oder man öffnet einen neuen Tab und geht dann auf:

www.cube-bikes.de

*dann oben auf Women Like series
*
und dann auf das Modell:

*Access WLS SL
*


----------



## Hagitator (12. Mai 2010)

~Doppelpost~


----------



## Hagitator (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Tine3105,

entschuldige meinen Beitrag hier als Mann. Ich besitze und fahre dieses Rad jedoch seit einem Jahr intensiv.
Die Komponenten sind Cube-typisch für den Preis sehr gut. Es gibt Versenderbikes mit besserer Ausstattung, jedoch hast du bei Cube immer einen Händler um die Ecke, falls du mal Rat oder Hilfe brauchst. Die Ausstattung zum vergleichbaren Cube-Unisex- oder Männerrad ist identisch, hier braucht man keine Abstriche in Kauf zu nehmen.
Ich fahre mit dem Rad überwiegend Touren und Singletrails und habe das Rad nur bei schnellen Geschwindigkeiten an die Grenzen bringen können. Die Sitzposition ist sportlich aber nicht überstreckt, womit man noch ordentlich Druck aufs Pedal bringen kann. Auch lange Touren kann man damit locker fahren ohne das der Rücken zwickt. Durch den Riserlenker hat man alles gut im Griff und kann auch auf technisch anspruchsvollen Strecken bestehen. Die Rockshox Reba kann man super auf sein Gewicht abstimmen (ich fahre Drücke weit unter der Herstellerangabe, nur damit bekomme ich ein auf mein Gewicht passendes Setup hin). Die Formula K18-Bremsen funktionieren super. Bei meinem 2009er Modell waren die leichten Bremsscheiben verbaut, welche auch bei der Formula R1 zum Einsatz kommen. Nur bei langen Bremspassagen steil bergab macht sich Fading bemerkbar - nach kurzer Bremspause ist aber wieder alles normal.
Bezüglich Gewicht: 2009er Modell, 15 Zoll inkl. der mitgelieferten Pedalen = 12,3 Kilo - leicht ist was anderes. Der Rahmen (~1800 g) und der Laufradsatz (Naben+Felgen+Speichen 2166 g) sind sackschwer.
Hauptkaufgrund für mich war die Geometrie: durch meine geringe Schrittlänge habe ich wenig Auswahl - und Cube hatte Preis-Leistungsmäßig die Nase vorn. Meine Körpergröße entspricht deiner eigenen 

Als Empfehlung: versuche irgendwo ein 2009er Modell zu ergattern, da ist die Auststattung noch etwas besser als das 2010er Modell.
Ich hoffe es hilft dir etwas und verschwinde dann mal wieder aus dem LO-Forum.
Beste Grüße
Hagitator


----------



## mossoma (12. Mai 2010)

Tine3105 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte endlich mit dem Mountainbike fahren anfangen...
> weil die überfüllten Radwege mir einfach zu stressig und langweilig geworden sind.
> ...


 
Kann dir ein Cube AMS WLS 100 anbieten. Fully
1 Saison gefahren. Rot weiss. 15 Zoll. Ich bin 1,60 gross.
Neuwertig. Kaufdatum Mai 2009
1000 Euro Fixpreis.
Bin aus Österreich Versand kein Problem.
0043/664/4508365
Liebe Grüsse


----------

